# Women..What type of sex do you like?



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

OK...EleGirl posted a poll wanting to know if women loved/hated sex. Thankfully, most women agreed that they love it. Using the same assumptions as her poll (the person with whom you have sex is someone you want to be with and enjoy), then let us know what type of sex you like.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I enjoy both types with my spouse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I had to vote "Making love" because that is pretty much the way my husband is wired. If I wanted too much of #2 -the "mostly hard, horny, gotta have it now, purely physical release"....I'd be let down. My husband has never looked at sex as "purely a physical release" -surely he WANTS HIS.... don't get me wrong... We worship those orgasms, but he would loose his erection If I was not emotionally engaged....he would pass it up even. 

After we get going we are "feeling" like #2 "horny & gotta have it now".....but still he is kissing my neck...or something very tender it seems.... he always waits till I get mine too... he wants us to "experience the heights" together, he is very romantic like that.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

We do all kinds of things, but our "usual" 99% of the time is #2. I am not a big fan of #1 all of the time, I have to be in the right mood to want something romantic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

